# Clipper Problems



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Okay, just got my new Andis AGC Super clipper with #10 blade, and went to work, put it on high speed with a comb about an inch long, started combing in the direction of hair growth. All that happened was that the clipper bogged down, clogged up with hair and mostly didn't cut. What am I doing wrong?

Mojo was about 5 inches long, so was I trying to use a clipper on too long a coat?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

hmm... I haven't tried clippers yet. I got the same one but Jack's hair isn't long enough yet. For some reason, I got the impression that you use #10 for the sanitary area and #40 with the combs. I think I saw that on one of the videos everyone was recommending.


Ah-ha, found it! It was the Andis website. If you use the snap-on combs, you must use the 30, 35, or 40 blade. But don't go by me, wait for someone else to answer.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I use a #40 with the combs. It works so easily, like cutting soft butter.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Yep...use a 40 with the clipper mate. A 10 is what I use for the sanitary area.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The hair needs to be brushed out first and needs to be clean. Sharp blades will cut a lot of hair and not very much dirt before they dull.

Go against the way the hair grows-back toward the front of the dog. The skin will want to be pushed forward by the clipper comb. One hand, held flat on the dogs back, holds the skin behind the clipper to keep it from moving forward with the clipper.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Never mind, I figured it out. A combination of him being too long and me not holding the clipper in the right position.

I scissored him down to about three inches and then watched the Jodi Murphy video again and then it worked like a charm. So easy! And I guess I should get the #40 blade, too, thanks for setting me straight on that.

I had brushed him out, of course, but he was dirty. I didn't think of that mattering. I will say, he is incredibly soft now!


----------

